# Molestia Beccaglia. Micheletti sospeso:"Trattato come un mostro".



## admin (30 Novembre 2021)

In un mondo sempre più folle, a pagale la "molestia" subita dalla giornalista Greta Beccaglia prima di Empoli - Fiorentina, è il direttore dell'emittente Giorgio Micheletti che aveva semplicemente detto alla giornalista in diretta, "Non te la prendere". Il povero Micheletti è stato addirittura sospeso. In diretta a Mediaset si difende così:"Mi state trattando come un mostro. Peggio del molestatore".

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2021)




----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2021)

Questa come minimo la vediamo presto su Sky o su DAZN. Segnatevelo.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

Che poi subito dopo è stato anche troppo duro, ma ormai è facile distruggere le persone prendendo il montaggio che fa più comodo. Ieri su Rai 2 ad Ore 14, tutti a dare contro a questo qui ed intanto sta Greta Thunberg la invitano dovunque e la metteranno sicuramente a lavorare in Rai. Ridicoli!


----------



## Prealpi (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa come minimo la vediamo presto su Sky o su DAZN. Segnatevelo.


Si è evidente, non entro nel merito di ciò che è successo, che per me resta grave, ma ora ci sta veramente marciando su, ha visto aprirsi un porta e si è buttata a capofitto


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

*TvBlog in difesa di Micheletti: "Trattato peggio del molestatore. Ha subìto una caccia alle streghe. Non esiste più la comprensione, né l'empatia".*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Si è evidente, non entro nel merito di ciò che è successo, che per me resta grave, ma ora ci sta veramente marciando su, ha visto aprirsi un porta e si è buttata a capofitto


Ha pure preso posizione contro Micheletti, segno che ormai lavorerà altrove. Ieri è stata ospite a Rai 2 da Infante e a Rai 1.


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2021)

Adesso ha smesso per un pò di fracassarci le palle con i Manikin ed hanno attaccato con Anticalcare, o come si chiama (un altro mega anti sistema...) e con questa.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> In un mondo sempre più folle, a pagale la "molestia" subita dalla giornalista Greta Beccaglia prima di Empoli - Fiorentina, è il direttore dell'emittente Giorgio Micheletti che aveva semplicemente detto alla giornalista in diretta, "Non te la prendere". Il povero Micheletti è stato addirittura sospeso. In diretta a Mediaset si difende così:"Mi state trattando come un mostro. Peggio del molestatore".
> 
> Video qui in basso


ma dai, il pover'uomo voleva solo evitarle sceneggiate isteriche che le avrebbero segnato la carriera. Va punito solamente il tifoso maniaco, e se lei ne volesse approfittare non lo faccia a scapito del collega.


----------



## Andris (30 Novembre 2021)

andate sul sul profilo twitter, non postava da tantissimo tempo prima di ritwittare due post sul suo accadimento e già questo non depone a favore di chi fa giornalismo tv.
ha avuto la fortuna che sia capitato proprio nella ricorrenza della violenza sulle donne, altrimenti sarebbe passato sotto silenzio, e ora cavalca l'evento senza remora alcuna


----------



## Andris (30 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che poi subito dopo è stato anche troppo duro, ma ormai è facile distruggere le persone prendendo il montaggio che fa più comodo. Ieri su Rai 2 ad Ore 14, tutti a dare contro a questo qui ed intanto sta Greta Thunberg la invitano dovunque e la metteranno sicuramente a lavorare in Rai. Ridicoli!


o candidata pd nel 2023


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> andate sul sul profilo twitter, non postava da tantissimo tempo prima di ritwittare due post sul suo accadimento e già questo non depone a favore di chi fa giornalismo tv.
> ha avuto la fortuna che sia capitato proprio nella ricorrenza della violenza sulle donne, altrimenti sarebbe passato sotto silenzio, e ora cavalca l'evento senza remora alcuna



Ste cose capitano sempre "a ciccio". Ma guarda un pò...

Come le scritte sulle porte degli ebrei...


----------



## __king george__ (30 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Che poi subito dopo è stato anche troppo duro, *ma ormai è facile distruggere le persone prendendo il montaggio che fa più comodo. Ieri su Rai 2 ad Ore 14, tutti a dare contro a questo qui ed intanto sta Greta Thunberg la invitano dovunque e la metteranno sicuramente a lavorare in Rai. Ridicoli!


beh insomma su questo sono d'accordo fino a un certo punto...anche io di primo impatto potrei pensarlo poi però uno pensa...e se lo fanno a tua madre moglie figlia sorella ecc?

concordo invece sul fatto che non ha fatto nulla di male il conduttore..ha cercato di "consolare" lei e poi ha espresso appunto il suo dissenso

se lei ci marcerà non lo so...probabile di si comunque ma quello è un altro discorso


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *beh insomma su questo sono d'accordo fino a un certo punto...anche io di primo impatto potrei pensarlo poi però uno pensa.*..e se lo fanno a tua madre moglie figlia sorella ecc?
> 
> concordo invece sul fatto che non ha fatto nulla di male il conduttore..ha cercato di "consolare" lei e poi ha espresso appunto il suo dissenso
> 
> se lei ci marcerà non lo so...probabile di si comunque ma quello è un altro discorso


A parti invertite si sarebbe stata compassione per la conduttrice perchè "poverina, che doveva dire in diretta, bisogna capirla". Invece, il conduttore è uomo e quindi non può sbagliare.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa come minimo la vediamo presto su Sky o su DAZN. Segnatevelo.


ah beh, scontato. Ha già avuto un'impennata di popolarità clamorosa. Intendiamoci, il fatto in sé è grave, inutile girarci intorno. Ma che a pagare sia il presentatore è incredibile.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa come minimo la vediamo presto su Sky o su DAZN. Segnatevelo.


Intanto è arrivata a quasi 100.000 followers su Instagram e ieri nessuno sapeva nemmeno esistesse.
Mettono solo strafighe a fare le giornaliste ( evidentemente le bruttine sono pure incompetenti) poi fanno gli indinnnnnniati se uno fa un complimento ad una donna

Benvenuti nel futuro.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> In un mondo sempre più folle, a pagale la "molestia" subita dalla giornalista Greta Beccaglia prima di Empoli - Fiorentina, è il direttore dell'emittente Giorgio Micheletti che aveva semplicemente detto alla giornalista in diretta, "Non te la prendere". Il povero Micheletti è stato addirittura sospeso. In diretta a Mediaset si difende così:"Mi state trattando come un mostro. Peggio del molestatore".
> 
> Video qui in basso


Il tizio che le ha palpato il culo è evidentemente un *******, ma tra un po' chiederanno l' ergastolo.

Questo s'è rovinato la vita per un pacca sul culo, ripeto scemo patentato, ma la vorrebbero equiparare ad uno stupro.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il tizio che le ha palpato il culo è evidentemente un *******, ma tra un po' chiederanno l' ergastolo.
> 
> Questo s'è rovinato la vita per un cavolata.


Si parla addirittura di "violenza sessuale". Non molestia. Cioè, è come se io schiaffeggiassi una donna e mi accusino di omicidio.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A parti invertite si sarebbe stata compassione per la conduttrice perchè "poverina, che doveva dire in diretta, bisogna capirla". Invece, il conduttore è uomo e quindi non può sbagliare.


infatti sul conduttore concordo con te

non ritenevo che fosse stato troppo duro dopo invece

ps:se è per quello a parti invertite non sarebbe manco stata considerata una molestia...magari per la legge si ma per la gente no al sicuro


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> infatti sul conduttore concordo con te
> 
> *non ritenevo che fosse stato troppo duro dopo invece*
> 
> ps:se è per quello a parti invertite non sarebbe manco stata considerata una molestia...magari per la legge si ma per la gente no al sicuro


Beh ha detto che bisogna dare ai tifosi due schiaffoni, è andato oltre la sua professionalità per difenderla. Ma ormai la gogna acchiappaclick era già partita.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

Questa tizia ieri si è girata 70.000 trasmissioni e 80.000 radio, D' Urso inclusa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Novembre 2021)

Non posso parlare su questa storia se no mi vengono ad arrestare direttamente a casa.

Se dicessi cosa penso di questa...


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> In un mondo sempre più folle, a pagale la "molestia" subita dalla giornalista Greta Beccaglia prima di Empoli - Fiorentina, è il direttore dell'emittente Giorgio Micheletti che aveva semplicemente detto alla giornalista in diretta, "Non te la prendere". Il povero Micheletti è stato addirittura sospeso. In diretta a Mediaset si difende così:"Mi state trattando come un mostro. Peggio del molestatore".
> 
> Video qui in basso


Giusto mettere tra virgolette il termine molestia. Non lo è, le molestie sono ben altra cosa. Seppur il gesto sia da punire, sia chiaro.

Assurdo condannare il direttore, che non ha detto assolutamente niente di male.

E' un mondo nel quale non voglio vivere. Ridatemi gli anni 90 e quelli prima, vi prego.


----------



## Devil man (30 Novembre 2021)

ma il tizio ha pure sputato sulla mano prima di palpeggiare... che classe


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Giusto mettere tra virgolette il termine molestia. Non lo è, le molestie sono ben altra cosa. Seppur il gesto sia da punire, sia chiaro.
> .


Molestia? Magari molestia.

Questa è paragonata a VIOLENZA SESSUALE


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2021)

Che il tizio sia uno scemo, nessuno lo mette in dubbio. Ma tutto il (solito) teatrino che hanno tirato su, è ridicolo.


----------



## bmb (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> In un mondo sempre più folle, a pagale la "molestia" subita dalla giornalista Greta Beccaglia prima di Empoli - Fiorentina, è il direttore dell'emittente Giorgio Micheletti che aveva semplicemente detto alla giornalista in diretta, "Non te la prendere". Il povero Michelett è stato addirittura sospeso. In diretta a Mediaset si difende così:"Mi state trattando come un mostro. Peggio del molestatore".
> 
> Video qui in basso


Poi fanno i tiktok dove gli si vedono le ovaie senza ecografia.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa come minimo la vediamo presto su Sky o su DAZN. Segnatevelo.


Primissima cosa che ho pensato quando ho visto il video, e cioè che per questa ragazza era arrivata la svolta della sua carriera. Premetto che quel bifolco non doveva permettersi di fare quello che ha fatto, è un *******, ma gli ha dato una pacchetto non una palpeggiata, vorrei sapere cosa diremmo oggi se il giornalista fosse stato uomo e la pacca l’avesse data una donna… credo niente di niente a parte qualche risatina


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Novembre 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Primissima cosa che ho pensato quando ho visto il video, e cioè che per questa ragazza era arrivata la svolta della sua carriera. Premetto che quel bifolco non doveva permettersi di fare quello che ha fatto, è un *******, ma gli ha dato una pacchetto non una palpeggiata, vorrei sapere cosa diremmo oggi se il giornalista fosse stato uomo e la pacca l’avesse data una donna… credo niente di niente a parte qualche risatina


Pacchetta


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Poi fanno i tiktok dove gli si vedono le ovaie senza ecografia.


Ahahahhahaha esatto


----------



## neversayconte (30 Novembre 2021)

sarei d accordo con la decisione solo se fosse stato il conduttore a decidere da solo di mandare questa bella e giovane tipa in pasto a tifosi incazzati e maleducati. certe volte (come questa ) si prendono decisioni con troppa leggerezza, e pur di far lavorare ste tipe le si manda letteralmente allo sbaraglio.
Altrimenti, dico io: condannarlo per una frase è francamente sbagliato.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

Questa è la classica vicenda dove se provi a giustificare il tizio ( un ******* di prima categoria), tentando semplicemente di dare il giusto peso alla cosa, passi per femminicida e stupratore colluso in un attimo.

Spero di non essere mai intervistato a sorpresa mentre cammino per la strada su questi argomenti perchè se mi prendono nel momento sbagliato mi censurano.

Ce ne sarebbero di cose da dire su ste tizie che girano nel mondo dello spettacolo e pseudo-influencer ( provate ad offrirgli 10.000 euro a queste "influencer", cosi capite, le più tante, che vero mestiere fanno)

Questa va beh, è "giornalista", ma è li probabilmente solo perchè tira più un pelo di fica che un carro di buoi, come tutte le altre.


----------



## Milanoide (30 Novembre 2021)

Avrei voluto vedere Bisteccone Galeazzi palpeggiato, pace all'anima sua, si sarebbe ritratto, ma avrebbe riso.
Ma noi siamo uomini.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Avrei voluto vedere Bisteccone Galeazzi palpeggiato, pace all'anima sua, si sarebbe ritratto, ma avrebbe riso.
> Ma noi siamo uomini.


Il gesto è deplorevole, ma su, questa mica si farà anni di terapia per superare il trauma non scherziamo.

Le femministe frustrate lo vorrebbero vedere in galera per una pacca sul sedere.

Venga punito per quello che è stato fatto, punto.

Una punizione commisurata, ma la tipa non ha avuto nessun trauma, anzi probabilmente è stata la svolta della sua carriera.

Facile che tra 5 anni, quando gli chiederanno se baratterebbe la notorietà con la pacca sul culo risponderà sicuramente "no", ma dentro penserà: "anche 100 volte"


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Novembre 2021)

siamo alla follia, dice non te la prendere ma non per giustificare la palpata, infatti continua dicendo "c'è pieno di tifosi *******..".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Novembre 2021)

Ieri pomeriggio sono andato a casa di mia madre che stava guardando una di quelle trasmissione melma su rai2 e parlavano del caso e sta gente parlava di pene dai 6 ai 12 anni per la toccata di culo del tifoso! Sta gente vuole mandare al gabbio per 6 anni uno per una toccata di culo!

Ma vi pare normale?


----------



## smallball (30 Novembre 2021)

Povero Micheletti storico direttore di Telelombardia ai tempi di Maurizio Mosca


----------



## Route66 (30 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ieri pomeriggio sono andato a casa di mia madre che stava guardando una di quelle trasmissione melma su rai2 e parlavano del caso e sta gente parlava di pene dai 6 ai 12 anni per la toccata di culo del tifoso! Sta gente vuole mandare al gabbio per 6 anni uno per una toccata di culo!
> 
> Ma vi pare normale?


L'idiota che ha fatto il gesto dovrebbe essere preso a pugni in faccia in modo tale che una volta visto il conto del dentista si ricorderà bene della stupidata fatta e probabilmente non lo rrifarà più.
Tutti gli altri che ci stanno marciando sopra, e lo faranno nei prossimi giorni, andrebbero deportati in Afganistan oggi stesso cosi non ci fracassano più le balls.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ieri pomeriggio sono andato a casa di mia madre che stava guardando una di quelle trasmissione melma su rai2 e parlavano del caso e sta gente parlava di pene dai 6 ai 12 anni per la toccata di culo del tifoso! Sta gente vuole mandare al gabbio per 6 anni uno per una toccata di culo!
> 
> Ma vi pare normale?


Anch'io l'ho vista quella trasmissione e lì è un mondo a parte. C'è il conduttore Infante che è proprio un femminista estremista  . Anche lì era ospite la Greta, e pure stamattina su Rai 1 da Eleonora Daniele. Pazzesco! Ha proprio un chiulo magino questa qui  .


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

Mi sa che scoppierà un altro casino, pochi secondi fa ai Fatti Vostri Anna Falchi su Rai 2 si è messa a pulire la tenda sopra la sedia con tanto di gamba da fuori all'aria come quella lì a Detto Fatto che scoppiò quella polemica assurda che ha praticamente distrutto il programma.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che scoppierà un altro casino, pochi secondi fa ai Fatti Vostri Anna Falchi su Rai 2 si è messa a pulire la tenda sopra la sedia con tanto di gamba da fuori all'aria come quella lì a Detto Fatto che scoppiò quella polemica assurda che ha praticamente distrutto il programma.


Ahahahah Salvo Sottile ha rincarato la dose "mi è piaciuto come hai alzato la gambetta...Non così, deve essere sospesa". LOL.

Nuovi deliri e licenziamenti in vista  .


----------



## Davidoff (30 Novembre 2021)

Continuano a spingere nella solita direzione, accumulando nonsense su nonsense, follia su follia, l'Occidente che distrugge sé stesso. Ci penseranno i maschi di altre culture a fare la giusta pulizia di una società alla deriva, perché loro di questa ondata di estremismo si faranno sonore risate, altro che pacche sul culo. Basta guardare quello che sta già succedendo in Svezia per capire come finirà, la natura farà il suo corso, come giusto che sia.


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2021)

Qui ci sarebbe voluto Germano Mosconi. Altro che il povero Micheletti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anch'io l'ho vista quella trasmissione e lì è un mondo a parte. C'è il conduttore Infante che è proprio un femminista estremista  . Anche lì era ospite la Greta, e pure stamattina su Rai 1 da Eleonora Daniele. Pazzesco! Ha proprio un chiulo magino questa qui  .



Infante è un gran paraculo, è evidente che fa così per tenersi il posto. E' questa la cosa più schifosa, se tu spegni le telecamere e li prendi nel privato nessuno direbbe mai che sto qui debba farsi dai 6 ai 12 anni di carcere.

Ma sta gente non si rende conto dei danni che fa mandando certi messaggi? Hanno una responsabilità enorme nel degrado odierno questi omuncoli, godo sempre quando poi torna indietro tutta sta melma femminista, perché prima o poi qualcosa torna indietro, qualche collega la fai incazzare e ti mette nella melma con due parole.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


Ma è una giornalista?
Parla come Ceccherini...

Comunque il mostro è già stato trovato ed il questore di Firenze ha già emesso una daspo di 3 anni per aver sfiorato il culo della femmina "non consenziente".
Lei, intervistata dalla rai, ha dichiarato di aver ricevuto "uno schiaffo molto violento che le ha fatto male". Per fortuna ci sono le immagini.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Infante è un gran paraculo, è evidente che fa così per tenersi il posto. E' questa la cosa più schifosa, se tu spegni le telecamere e li prendi nel privato nessuno direbbe mai che sto qui debba farsi dai 6 ai 12 anni di carcere.
> 
> Ma sta gente non si rende conto dei danni che fa mandando certi messaggi? Hanno una responsabilità enorme nel degrado odierno questi omuncoli, godo sempre quando poi torna indietro tutta sta melma femminista, perché prima o poi qualcosa torna indietro, qualche collega la fai incazzare e ti mette nella melma con due parole.


Quello lì è la fusione tra Salvini e Boldrini. C'è da dire che con il caso Denise Pipitone si è comportato bene, però gli ha dato anche una nuova popolarità quindi ci ha ricavato molto anche. Il suo programma fino al caso della finta Denise in Russia era un flop.


----------



## Gamma (30 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma dai, il pover'uomo voleva solo evitarle sceneggiate isteriche che le avrebbero segnato la carriera. Va punito solamente il tifoso maniaco, e se lei ne volesse approfittare non lo faccia a scapito del collega.



Sono d'accordo con la prima parte. Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Aizzarla contro una massa di tifosi? Lo avrebbero attaccato anche per quello...
Ha sbagliato semplicemente a parole, con frasi come "anche con questo si cresce" e così via, ma per il resto non poteva fare molto di più.
Altra opzione, chiudere il collegamento: lo avrebbero accusato di averla abbandonata.

In quella situazione tutto sarebbe stato sbagliato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Infante è un gran paraculo, è evidente che fa così per tenersi il posto. E' questa la cosa più schifosa, se tu spegni le telecamere e li prendi nel privato nessuno direbbe mai che sto qui debba farsi dai 6 ai 12 anni di carcere.
> 
> Ma sta gente non si rende conto dei danni che fa mandando certi messaggi? Hanno una responsabilità enorme nel degrado odierno questi omuncoli, godo sempre quando poi torna indietro tutta sta melma femminista, perché prima o poi qualcosa torna indietro, qualche collega la fai incazzare e ti mette nella melma con due parole.


è come insenna, che a telecamere accese finge di essere la persona piu buona e simpatica di questo mondo ma a telecamere spende bestemmia e insulta tutti


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Novembre 2021)

FERMI TUTTI


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Novembre 2021)

Il tipo ha fatto bene a toccare il sedere a quella lì.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> FERMI TUTTI
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1424


vabbe ma non significa niente, il problema non è la pacca sul culo, ma chi te la dà e in che contesto.
Pure io e un carissimo amico ci diamo gli scappellotti dietro al collo per goliardia ma mai mi sognerei di darlo ad un estraneo cosi dal nulla


----------



## gabri65 (30 Novembre 2021)

Ma finitela, è roba normale.

Complottisti.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> FERMI TUTTI


Bene, spero che diventi virale.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe ma non significa niente, il problema non è la pacca sul culo, ma chi te la dà e in che contesto.
> Pure io e un carissimo amico ci diamo gli scappellotti dietro al collo per goliardia ma mai mi sognerei di darlo ad un estraneo cosi dal nulla


no aspe, era per ridere, perché oggettivamente fa ridere che sul suo profilo si trovi proprio una robas simile. Non ricavarne significati impliciti che non ci sono


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Novembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Povero Micheletti storico direttore di Telelombardia ai tempi di Maurizio Mosca



Persona squisita, cordialissima e gentile.

L'hanno rovinato, questo mondo mi disgusta.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> no aspe, era per ridere, perché oggettivamente fa ridere che sul suo profilo si trovi proprio una robas simile. Non ricavarne significati impliciti che non ci sono


Significa che è cosi sveglia che nemmeno si è accorta che forse doveva eliminare quel post prima di andare in TV a fare la vittima "di violenza sessuale"


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Significa che è cosi sveglia che nemmeno si è accorta che forse doveva eliminare quel post prima di andare in TV a fare la vittima "di violenza sessuale"


magari non ricordava, poi ripeto non vuol dire niente, non è che quella adora essere palpata dal fidanzato e quindi automaticamente qualsiasi estranio è legittimato a darle na pacca sul culo con ricorsa


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> magari non ricordava, poi ripeto non vuol dire niente, non è che quella adora essere palpata dal fidanzato e quindi automaticamente qualsiasi estranio è legittimato a darle na pacca sul culo con ricorsa


Certo lo so, ci mancherebbe.
Nessuno ha il diritto di toccare nessuno, mai.

Ma a scanso di equivoci, prima di andare ( felicemente, sottolineo) in ogni trasmissione televisiva e radiofonica d' Italia, era meglio lo togliesse.
Se era furba


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo lo so, ci mancherebbe.
> Nessuno ha il diritto di toccare nessuno, mai.
> 
> Ma a scanso di equivoci, prima di andare ( felicemente, sottolineo) in ogni trasmissione televisiva e radiofonica d' Italia, era meglio lo togliesse.
> Se era furba


avra dimenticato, cmq se qualcuno provasse ad usare quella immagine per darle contro aizzerebbe ancor di piu le femministe  gia sta storia ha raggiunti livelli ridicoli...


----------



## sunburn (30 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> anzi probabilmente è stata la svolta della sua carriera.


Non a caso si chiamano “botte di culo”…


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

Sapete cosa ho fatto io per immedesimarmi nella situazione della tipa?

Non ho pensato ad una femmina che mi tocca il culo, perchè diciamocelo, ci faremmo una risata da lusingati.

Ma ho pensato a cosa farei se un altro uomo (omosessuale deve essere ovviamente, altrimenti non c'è aspetto sessuale) venisse a darmi una pacca sul culo: mi sentirei molto infastidito e probabilmente se mi dice qualcosa che non mi piace gli spaccherei pure la faccia

Ma di certo non resterei traumatizzato nemmeno per 2 minuti.

So che è un paragone azzardato, ma è il massimo che posso fare.

Ho la mente troppo chiusa probabilmente, perchè se tanto mi da tanto, per molti la sua sarebbe una vera e propria violenza sessuale quanto uno stupro.

Sarei io stesso a dire "per carità, non mettetelo in galera sto *******"


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

*Trapoco da Milo Infante a Ore 14, su Rai 2, parla il tifoso molestatore.*


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Trapoco da Milo Infante a Ore 14, su Rai 2, parla il tifoso molestatore.*


ciao, partita la SOAP

Ma esiste ancora qualcuno che abbia il minimo imbarazzo ad andare in TV per ogni stupidaggine??


----------



## Swaitak (30 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Trapoco da Milo Infante a Ore 14, su Rai 2, parla il tifoso molestatore.*


se tanto mi da tanto pure il molestatore diventerà un influencer (tipo angela da mondello)


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se tanto mi da tanto pure il molestatore diventerà un influencer (tipo angela da mondello)


LOL

Questo ha pure preso il cazziatone dalla compagna


----------



## Andris (30 Novembre 2021)

in questi casi serve essere duri.
non tutti saranno d'accordo ma va portato ad un comizio femminista di Laura Boldrini.
e dovrà seguirlo tutto da sveglio prendendo appunti
è giusto che paghi duramente


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Trapoco da Milo Infante a Ore 14, su Rai 2, parla il tifoso molestatore.*


cosa ha detto sto poveretto?


----------



## davidsdave80 (30 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> in questi casi serve essere duri.
> non tutti saranno d'accordo ma va portato ad un comizio femminista di Laura Boldrini.
> e dovrà seguirlo tutto da sveglio prendendo appunti
> è giusto che paghi duramente


----------



## Viulento (30 Novembre 2021)

speriamo che torni presto a lavorare micheletti, avrei voluto vedere altri al suo posto. 
tutti a dire che non si doveva fare come lui e nessuno ovviamente che dice come si doveva fare invece. 
mi prudono le mani.


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Novembre 2021)

Mi chiedevo appunto come mai non fosse ancora stata messa a notizia.
Il fatto successo è grave nella forma, lei si è comportata benissimo e Micheletti dapprima ha cercato di soprassedere ma immediatamente dopo le ha espresso solidarietà e ha condannato il gesto, ma ovviamente il video completo non fa comodo a nessuno e fa meno scandalo. Sospendere lui mi pare ridicolo che pure lei l'ha sempre difeso.
Vi consiglio di recuperare l'intervista a questa giornalista che era ieri in diretta a Ore14 su Rai2, non ci sta marciando assolutamente sopra, si sta comportando in modo giusto, è il circo intorno che fa pena.
Se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta per reati gravi dopo 10 anni ancora ci sono indagati e non sono stati fatti processi, mentre qui per una pacca sul cul0, perchè di questo si tratta, sembra sia stato ammazzato qualcuno da Totò Riina in diretta. La solita Italietta 2 pesi 2 misure e questa vignetta la rende bene






Ma da qui a dare la colpa a lei e dire che finirà a Dazn ( che tra l'altro stava già a Sportitalia ) o a fare l'influencer o altro, anche meno. E' il sistema che fa schifo.
Comunque sembrava fuori dall'evasione di un carcere non da Empoli - Fiorentina.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2021)

*Il tifoso Andrea Serrani a Ore 14: *_*"Chi è Andrea Serrani? Una persona normalissima che lavora ed ha fatto tanti sacrifici per ottenere il suo sogno, cioè aprire un ristorante. Il gesto di sabato? È il gesto sbagliato di una persona ed uno sbaglio, per quanto sia grave, non è da definirsi come sono definito, cioè come il mostro di tutta Italia. Non so nemmeno come mi è passato, passavo e camminavo. Non c'era nessuna malizia in quel gesto e mai mi sono permesso di alzare le mani ad una donna. Mi sono pentito? Certo, ho fatto una leggerezza. Mai detto che è stata una 'goliardata' come è stato scritto. Ho fatto uno sbaglio più di quello che penso che merito di pagare. Se avessi Greta davanti cosa le direi? Mi scuso tantissimo, non volevo farlo e turbarla in questa maniera. Lei non meritava questa cosa lei né qualsiasi altra persona, sia maschile che femminile. Lo sputo sulla mano? Non ho sputato, stanno ripetendo questa cosa, era un colpo di tosse. Io ho dato inizio alle vicende spiacevoli che ha subìto Greta? Magari ho cominciato io, perché sono passato per primo se fossi passato per ultimo non sarei stato io. Non conoscevo nessuna delle altre persone presenti. Se me ne fossi reso conto in mancanza di clamore mediatico? Non ci avrei pensato più magari. Il gesto è grave, ma arrivare da lì a una molestia sessuale ce ne passa. Se al posto di Greta ci fosse stata mia figlia di 6 anni? Mi sarei arrabbiato, ma non è che avrei impiccato o messo alla gogna nessuno. Ho sbagliato, ma non ho usato violenza, saltato addosso o inveito addosso a lei. Cosa direi a mia figlia? Quanto costa nella vita, in certi casi, fare uno sbaglio. Forse è una lezione che fa crescere me e fa crescere anche lei".*_


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il tifoso Andrea Serrani a Ore 14: *_*"Chi è Andrea Serrani? Una persona normalissima che lavora ed ha fatto tanti sacrifici per ottenere il suo sogno, cioè aprire un ristorante. Il gesto di sabato? È il gesto sbagliato di una persona ed uno sbaglio, per quanto sia grave, non è da definirsi come sono definito, cioè come il mostro di tutta Italia. Non so nemmeno come mi è passato, passavo e camminavo. Non c'era nessuna malizia in quel gesto e mai mi sono permesso di alzare le mani ad una donna. Mi sono pentito? Certo, ho fatto una leggerezza. Mai detto che è stata una 'goliardata' come è stato scritto. Ho fatto uno sbaglio più di quello che penso che merito di pagare. Se avessi Greta davanti cosa le direi? Mi scuso tantissimo, non volevo farlo e turbarla in questa maniera. Lei non meritava questa cosa lei né qualsiasi altra persona, sia maschile che femminile. Lo sputo sulla mano? Non ho sputato, stanno ripetendo questa cosa, era un colpo di tosse. Io ho dato inizio alle vicende spiacevoli che ha subìto Greta? Magari ho cominciato io, perché sono passato per primo se fossi passato per ultimo non sarei stato io. Non conoscevo nessuna delle altre persone presenti. Se me ne fossi reso conto in mancanza di clamore mediatico? Non ci avrei pensato più magari. Il gesto è grave, ma arrivare da lì a una molestia sessuale ce ne passa. Se al posto di Greta ci fosse stata mia figlia di 6 anni? Mi sarei arrabbiato, ma non è che avrei impiccato o messo alla gogna nessuno. Ho sbagliato, ma non ho usato violenza, saltato addosso o inveito addosso a lei. Cosa direi a mia figlia? Quanto costa nella vita, in certi casi, fare uno sbaglio. Forse è una lezione che fa crescere me e fa crescere anche lei".*_


C'è poco da dire o scuse da trovare, o parole.

Gli si è spento il cervello per un attimo al buon ristoratore, succede.

Pagherà quello che deve pagare, senza accanirsi oltre misura però


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa ho fatto io per immedesimarmi nella situazione della tipa?
> 
> Non ho pensato ad una femmina che mi tocca il culo, perchè diciamocelo, ci faremmo una risata da lusingati.
> 
> ...


Per me la prospettiva corretta è pensare se fosse stata tua figlia o la tua compagna. Dubito saresti arrivato alle stesse conclusioni. Capisco che non possa essere fatto passare come stupro, ma uno sconosciuto non si deve permettere di toccare una donna in quel modo. E' l'ABC della civiltà dai.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Per me la prospettiva corretta è pensare se fosse stata tua figlia o la tua compagna. Dubito saresti arrivato alle stesse conclusioni. Capisco che non possa essere fatto passare come stupro, ma uno sconosciuto non si deve permettere di toccare una donna in quel modo. E' l'ABC della civiltà dai.


Certo, sicuramente mi sarei incazzato di brutto.
L' avrei preso e perfino impalato dalla cattiveria sul momento.

Ma le "leggi" non vanno mai calibrate sul sentimento.

Se è per quello ammazzerei di botte anche uno che mi ruba una fetta di prosciutto dal piatto (ti ho fatto questo esempio perchè mi è capitato , il colpevole si è talmente cagato addosso che non si è mai dichiarato ), è proprio il motivo per cui la valutazione deve essere oggettiva e non soggettiva.


----------

